
Safari’s “Siri Suggested” Results Highlighted Conspiracy Sites and Fake News - denzil_correa
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/charliewarzel/safari-siri-search-conspiracy-fake-news
======
towndrunk
Probably suggested buzzfeednews.com

